# Schuhe Alpencross - Nässeschutz Ja/Nein? Laufeingenschaften Mavic?



## hulster (6. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

bin bei den üblichen Kandidaten Mavic, Northwave, Shimano hängengeblieben. 

Mavic:

Crossmax
Alpine XL

Northwave:

Dolomites 5/8
Gran Canion 2 GTX (wasserdicht)

Shimano:

MT53
MT91 (wasserdicht)

Obwohl ich zu den glücklichen Leuten gehöre, die mit Fußschweiß keine Problem haben, bevorzuge ich ein eher luftiges Gefühl am Fuß. Meine Zugetändniss an den AlpX sind schon die hohen Schuhe. Daher Frage ich mich, ist Wasserdichtigkeit wirklich notwendig? 
Mavic gehört zu meinen bevorzugten Bike Schuhmarken. Bei denen bin ich mir aber bei den Laufeigenschaften nicht so sicher.
Wie sind euere Meinungen? Gäbe es noch ne andere Empfehlung, die ich übersehen habe?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Chiccoli (6. Januar 2014)

Wasserdichtigkeit ist wenn dann ja nur nötig, oder besser "nice to have" wenn es stärker regnet... ansonsten kannste ja über Pfützen und Bäche einfach drüberhüpfen... und bei > + 20 Grad Celsius sind nasse Füße ja auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Aners sieht es aus bei + 5 Grad (schon ziemlich unangenehm da kalte nasse Füße zu haben) Sagen will ich damit: nein wasserdichtigkeit ist nicht nötig, aber auch nicht schlecht zu haben  Kauf dir einfach die MT 91 und gut ist, dann kan kommen was will.

*Cube Bikes*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Januar 2014)

Naja, spätestens, wenn du über einen schneebedeckten Pass oder einen Gebirgsbach musst, würdest du dir in deinen Raceschuhen mit Neopren-Verhüterli wünschen, vernünftiges Schuhwerk zu tragen. 
Mir tun die beiden am Pfitscherjoch 2012 immer noch leid...





Der Weg ging GENAU durch das Delta durch. Irgendwo da hinten sind die beiden armen Wichte mit ihren Raceschuhen. Wir haben sie nicht mehr wieder gesehen.


----------



## hulster (6. Januar 2014)

Chiccoli schrieb:


> Wasserdichtigkeit ist wenn dann ja nur nötig, oder besser "nice to have" wenn es stärker regnet... ansonsten kannste ja über Pfützen und Bäche einfach drüberhüpfen... und bei > + 20 Grad Celsius sind nasse Füße ja auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Aners sieht es aus bei + 5 Grad (schon ziemlich unangenehm da kalte nasse Füße zu haben) Sagen will ich damit: nein wasserdichtigkeit ist nicht nötig, aber auch nicht schlecht zu haben  Kauf dir einfach die MT 91 und gut ist, dann kan kommen was will.
> 
> *Cube Bikes*



Danke - tja da bin ich ja wohl in einem Dilemma. Vielleicht Überschuhe?


Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, spätestens, wenn du über einen schneebedeckten Pass oder einen Gebirgsbach musst, würdest du dir in deinen Raceschuhen mit Neopren-Verhüterli wünschen, vernünftiges Schuhwerk zu tragen.
> Mir tun die beiden am Pfitscherjoch 2012 immer noch leid...
> 
> 
> ...



Ein gutes Argument für Wasserdichtigkeit. Trotzdem beinhaltet meine Liste aber keine Raceschuhe sondern alles knöchelhohe Tourenschuhe.
Was war den das Datum der des Fotos?


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Januar 2014)

01.09.2012. Und einen Tag später bruzelten wir bei 30°C in der italienischen Sonne. 

Wasserdichte Schuhsohlen sind in solchen Situationen einfach mal Pflicht. Wasser im Schuh und dann noch etliche Kilometer laufen müssen, weil es die Untergrundbedingungen nicht anders zulassen, sind wunderbare Voraussetzungen, um den Alpencross wegen Blasen am Fuß frühzeitig beenden zu müssen.

Also gibt es aus deiner Liste nur noch zwei Kandidaten, die in Frage kommen. Meine Wahl stünde schon fest. 
Meine MT91 bringen mich nun schon die vierte Saison durch Sommer und Winter. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen müssen.


----------



## schlonser (23. Januar 2014)

nimm welche ohne gore tex (würde meine shimano 91er nie über 15 grad anziehen) und pack dir wasserdichte socken (z.b. seal skinz) ein. dass reicht auch auf einer verregneten Etappe


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Januar 2014)

Contra! Ich habe meine SH-MT91 auch im Hochsommer an und schwitze nicht mehr als in anderen Schuhen.


----------



## alpenayatollah (25. Januar 2014)

Ich trage die SH-MT91 auch bei Hitze und bin darin nie "verkocht". Der Schuh ist m.E. der perfekte Alpencross-Schuh durch seinen guten Knöchelschutz und Allroundfähigkeiten. Man ist sowohl bei Tragepassagen damit mit nem guten Bergschuh ausgestattet und es pedaliert sich mit ihm auch ausgezeichnet.

Eine Anmerkung allerdings noch:

Die Größenangaben bei dem Schuh sind etwas "japanisch". Ich habe bei normalen Sportschuhen meist Größe 42 (Fußgröße 26,7 cm). den SH-MT91 habe ich in 44 und passt perfekt.


----------



## findel (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bin begeister vom Mavic Alpine Xl. Wasserdichte Schuhe halte ich für völlig unnütz. Was bringt ein wasserdichter Schuh, wenn das Wasser am Bein runter läuft. Ich nehm event. Überschuhe und ein paar Ersatzsocken mit. Laufen kann ich mit dem Mavic sehr gut, auch mehrere hundert Höhenmeter am Stück. Allerdings ist er recht schmal geschnitten.


----------



## hulster (28. Februar 2014)

findel schrieb:


> Ich bin begeister vom Mavic Alpine Xl. Wasserdichte Schuhe halte ich für völlig unnütz. Was bringt ein wasserdichter Schuh, wenn das Wasser am Bein runter läuft. Ich nehm event. Überschuhe und ein paar Ersatzsocken mit. Laufen kann ich mit dem Mavic sehr gut, auch mehrere hundert Höhenmeter am Stück. Allerdings ist er recht schmal geschnitten.



Unter außerdem könnte man auch problemlos ne wasserdichten Mavic nehmen, wenn die nicht so blöd wären ihren eigentlichen Top-Schuh so schlecht zu beschreiben, dass man denken könnte es wäre der Einsteigerschuh.
Nämlich der Mavic Scree - hat GoreTex . Hat auf jeden Fall auch ne Contragrip Sohle. Ist aber vom Laufen her schon was anderes als nen Northwave Gran Canion und nen MT91. Die Sohle ist schon deutlich steifer. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nur beim echten Klettern und nicht auf normalen Schiebepassagen auffallen.
Was ich viel wichtiger finde ist, dass der Schuh Klettverschlüsse hat. Dadurch ist er viel besser anpassbar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Daher Frage ich mich, ist Wasserdichtigkeit wirklich notwendig?


 
nö ist völlig unwichtig und wie du selber sagst wozu sich gutes fussklima kapputmachen.
somit was luftiges deiner Wahl, und wenn mal ein nasser abschnitt kommt, das drüberziehen und die schuhe+füsse bleiben 100% trocken.
wenn der nasse abschnitt vorbei ist wieder runter damit.

die Minute die das drüberziehn dauert hat jeder übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (28. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nö ist völlig unwichtig und wie du selber sagst wozu sich gutes fussklima kapputmachen.
> somit was luftiges deiner Wahl, und wenn mal ein nasser abschnitt kommt, das drüberziehen und die schuhe+füsse bleiben 100% trocken.
> wenn der nasse abschnitt vorbei ist wieder runter damit.
> 
> die Minute die das drüberziehn dauert hat jeder übrig.



Muss man dann halt immer im Rucksack mitschleifen...


----------



## hulster (28. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nö ist völlig unwichtig und wie du selber sagst wozu sich gutes fussklima kapputmachen.
> somit was luftiges deiner Wahl, und wenn mal ein nasser abschnitt kommt, das drüberziehen und die schuhe+füsse bleiben 100% trocken.
> wenn der nasse abschnitt vorbei ist wieder runter damit.
> 
> die Minute die das drüberziehn dauert hat jeder übrig.



Hab mich halt mittlerweile von meinen Mitfahrern überzeugen lassen. Die Scree haben aber ein sehr angenehmes Klima. Natürlich haben wir noch keinen Sommer. Ich werde voher noch ausreichend damit testen. Und dann nach dem ersten AlpX entscheiden, ob es Sinn macht.
Ich habe glücklicherweise nicht viel mit Fußschweiß zu kämpfen.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Februar 2014)

Euch will ich mal sehen, wenn ihr bei 2°C und Schneefall über einen mit 50cm Schnee bedeckten Pass stapft und eure Füße aufgrund des Wassereinbruchs hübsch aufgeweicht sind.

€dit: Sowas ähnliches hab ich glaube ich schon mal geschrieben...


----------



## hulster (28. Februar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Euch will ich mal sehen, wenn ihr bei 2°C und Schneefall über einen mit 50cm Schnee bedeckten Pass stapft und eure Füße aufgrund des Wassereinbruchs hübsch aufgeweicht sind.
> 
> €dit: Sowas ähnliches hab ich glaube ich schon mal geschrieben...



Wen meinst du jetzt mit "ihr"? 

Hab ja gesagt, hab mich überzeugen lassen.


----------



## findel (28. Februar 2014)

also um beim gehen über  Schnee keine nassen Füße zu bekomnen brauchts schon Stiefel damit nix  oben rein fällt... ;-)


----------



## hulster (1. März 2014)

D


findel schrieb:


> also um beim gehen über  Schnee keine nassen Füße zu bekomnen brauchts schon Stiefel damit nix  oben rein fällt... ;-)



Die Mavic sind auch da recht gut konstruiert. Die haben einen 4. Klettverschluss ÜBER dem Knöchel, den man ggf. recht eng zumachen kann. Das verhindert zwar nicht, dass sich die Feuchtigkeit irgendwann über das Polster reinzieht, aber dass das Wasser direkt reinlaufen kann.
Das sollte dann schon eine Weile schützen. 
Die oben gezeigten Überschuhe halte ich als Alternative nicht für optimal geeignet. Das obere Bündchen wirft Falten, da läuft das Wasser dann auch rein. Wenn, dann irgendein Voll-Neoprenüberschuh, wo der Bund dann wirklich eng am Bein anliegt. Die sind dann aber vom Volumen auch nicht ohne.
Der Punkt ist halt auch die Anzieherei. Bei ner längeren Regenfahrt - kein Thema. Aber mal nen paar Pfützen, Bach, Schneefeld????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrenheit (2. März 2014)

@hulster welche AC Route möchtest Du denn fahren? Bei einer "leichten" Route (Via Claudia o.ä.) braucht man mMn weder Knöchelschutz, noch einen wasserdichten Schuh. Ein MT91 etwa, wäre für ein solches Unterfangen völlig übertrieben, vor allem bei Schönwetter/Hitze. Anders ist es, wenn Du über Schneefelder laufen musst und wirklich schwieriges Geh-Gelände vorfindest. Da ist der MT91 sicher weit vorne. Mmn gibt es keinen perfekten Schuh für JEDES Wetter und alle Bedingungen. Ich hatte mir letztes jahr den MT53 geholt und bin mit dem Schuh zufrieden. Gerade weil mir auch die Themen Knöchelschutz und gute Belüftung wichtig waren, und das ist bei dem Schuh gegeben (letztes Jahr beim AC sechs Tage lang Hochsommer, 35°-38°C, dafür war der Schuh ideal). Allerdings kommt der Schuh bei schwierigen Laufpassagen an seine Grenzen. Eine Vibram-Sohle wäre hier von Vorteil. Zudem wird es mir in dem MT53 schnell kühl (so etwa ab +4°C) eben gerade aufgrund seiner guten Belüftung. Für winterliche Verhältnisse ist der MT53 daher mMn nicht geeignet. Für Regenfahrten habe ich auch die Vaude Gaiter Gamaschen und/oder wenn´s kühler wird eine lange Regenhose. Wichtig ist ja auch, dass von oben kein Wasser in die Schuhe reinläuft. Von Neopren Überziehern halte ich nichts, denn wenn´s wirklich kalt wird, zieht´s immernoch von unten in die Schuhe rein und ich kriege trotzdem kalte Füße. Also meine Meinung: erst AC Route wählen, dann Schuh aussuchen (und rechtzeitig eintragen!). Fahrenheit.


----------



## Bergsieger (2. März 2014)

Ich habe Alpenüberquerungen (es waren einige) immer mit Raceschuhen gemacht. Wenn es nass wurde, habe ich die Füsse in Gefrierbeutel gesteckt und ab in den Schuh. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Leicht und schnell oder komfortabel.


----------



## Manson-007 (3. März 2014)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> Ich habe Alpenüberquerungen (es waren einige) immer mit Raceschuhen gemacht. Wenn es nass wurde, habe ich die Füsse in Gefrierbeutel gesteckt und ab in den Schuh. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Leicht und schnell oder komfortabel.



Juup, ich auch. Wenn man ins Wasser muss, dann GB rüber ziehen.  Je nach Gegend kommen die Tüten mehr oder weniger zum Einsatz.
Bei strömendem Regen halten GB Wasser besser ab als alles andere Überschuhzeug. Das selbe mache ich auch mit den Handschuhe im winter, wenn es stark regnet, ziehe ich die Einweggummihandschuhe rüber und die Hände werden vom kalten Wasser nicht direkt abgekühlt.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2014)

Was heißt "GF"? Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass du deine Freundin über die Schuhe ziehst...


----------



## Manson-007 (3. März 2014)

....  Gefrierbeutel  ... Woran du immer bem Radfahren immer denkst


----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2014)

Immer nur an das Eine.


----------



## Hofbiker (22. März 2014)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> Ich habe Alpenüberquerungen (es waren einige) immer mit Raceschuhen gemacht. Wenn es nass wurde, habe ich die Füsse in Gefrierbeutel gesteckt und ab in den Schuh. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Leicht und schnell oder komfortabel.



Ich kann das nur nochmals bestätigen.  Bei mir werden nur Raceschuhe verwendet.
Für die Übergangszeit habe ich mir im Ausverkauf gute Raceschuhe  um eine Nummer größer gekauft und mit einer dicken Thermosohle (Aluminiumfolie) ausgestattet dabei bekomme ich keine kalten Füße

Bei  starkem Regen kann man noch als
zusätzlichen Schutz Einkaufstaschen über den ganzen Schuh ziehen.


----------



## toyoraner (25. März 2014)

Dito! War letztes Jahr auch auf dem Alpencross mit meinen XC-Schuhen, dazu SealSkinz Socken für den Regen dabei gehabt.
Aber wir hatten auch nur die eine Schiebepassage zum Fimberpass hoch, bei mehr Schiebeanteilen wären Schuhe mit besseren Laufeigenschaften sich besser.


----------



## Hofbiker (28. März 2014)

Mittlerweile habe ich diese Einfachfolien im meinem Gepäck dabei.  
Wiegt nicht viel und braucht keinen Platz im Rucksack.


----------



## mfux (2. Juli 2014)

Muss diesen Thread mal hochholen... Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen!?
 Ich fahre mit Flats. Den Alp-X Anfang August wollt ich bei Regen mit Zustiegsschuhen http://www.garmont.com/de/catalogo/approach/dragontail-lt--gtx(GoreTex), knielangen, wasserdichten Socken und einer 3/4-Regenhose fahren.... Dazu evtl noch knielinge. 
Hat mit solcher Ausrüstung wer Erfahrungen sammeln können? Gibts überhaupt knielange Socken, die auch bis oben wasserdicht sind? Sealskinz Country? Werd auf deren HP nicht so richtig schlau....
Mfg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2014)

3/4 Regenhose halte ich für witzlos. Dir läuft das Wasser am Bein runter in den Schuh. Ne Regenhose sollte schon über den Schuh gehen, um auch zu funktionieren.


----------



## mfux (2. Juli 2014)

Drum ja wasserdichte Socken bis zum Knie. Die langen Regenhosen, die ich bisher hatte waren so elendige Schwitztüten... Fast unfahrbar für nen Vielschwitzer wie mich. Die 3/4 sollte da schon angenehmer sein. Is ja auch nur ein Gedanke. Die lange Alp-X liegt bereit.


----------



## muddymartin (2. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre ne lange Hose (Vaude Spray). Die ist unten sehr weit geschnitten bzw. einstellbar, so dass ich Sie auch beliebig hochkrempeln kann. Schuhe sind Shimano SH-M91 plus kurze Sealskins für das Wasser was oben reinläuft. Gerade bei schwächerem Dauerregen bergauf hat die hochgekrempelte Hose schwitztechnisch vorteile. Wenns starker Regen ist, stimme ich Micha zu, dann laufen die Schuhe voll und werden schnell 1kg schwerer.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2014)

Eben drum. Richtig Regen hält nur ne lange Hose ab. Wenn es nur ein kurzer Schauer ist, dann sollte das Setup mit Socken und 3/4-Hose u.U. auch funzen.


----------



## Hofbiker (2. Juli 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> 3/4 Regenhose halte ich für witzlos. Dir läuft das Wasser am Bein runter in den Schuh. Ne Regenhose sollte schon über den Schuh gehen, um auch zu funktionieren.



Schliese mich dieser Aussage nur an!


----------



## resoling (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Ich suche auch grad Schuhe für den alpencross. Ich halte Zusteigschuhe für einen guten Kompromiss.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Schuhen?

http://www.adidas.de/terrex-scope-gtx-schuh/M17411_580.html

http://www.adidas.de/terrex-solo-schuh/M22244_640.html


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Such mal nach "Adidas Terrex" hier im Forum. Du kriegst jede Menge hilfreiche Treffer zu dem Schuh angezeigt.
Er hat ne Stealthsohle, die stärker strukturiert ist. So viel Grip wie ein 510 hat er folglich nicht, aber er macht sich wohl ganz gut.
Meinereiner hat ein Paar Salewa Firetail für trockenes Wetter und kurze Touren, ein Paar 510 Impact Low für normale Tagestouren bei trockenem Wetter und ein Paar Shimano SH-MT91 für solche Sachen wie Alpencrosse und andere Mehrtagesunternehmungen, bei denen auch mit schlechtem Wetter zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Gmiatlich (3. Juli 2014)

@mfux 
Nachdem bei meinem letztjährigen Alpencross die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit ein paar Tage bei 100% lag und der Rest an Feuchtigkeit in Form von Regen auf mich niedergegangen ist habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht.

Lange Regenhose ist zwar gut, allerdings wird durch die Bewegung beim Treten die Hose zwangsläufig einmal länger und kürzer. Die Schuhe werden also wohl nie komplett abgedeckt bleiben. Für meine nächste Tour würde ich folgende Kombi nehmen:
* Lange Regenhose
* Gamaschen

Vom Platz und Gewicht her wird sich zwischen einer 3/4 Hose und einer langen nicht viel Unterschied ergeben. Die lange Regenhose kannst du aber etwas hochkrempeln und mit den Gamaschen rinnt dir nichts in die Schuhe. So bist du ziemlich variabel ohne deutlich mehr Gewicht schleppen zu müssen.


----------



## mfux (3. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, die 3/4 war so ne Überlegung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gmiatlich (4. Juli 2014)

Und deine Überlegung war auch richtig.
Ich würde halt trotzdem eine lange Regenhose nehmen und bei Bedarf hochkrempeln (auch wenn es bescheiden aussieht), du bist damit einfach vielseitiger.


----------



## muddymartin (4. Juli 2014)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Und deine Überlegung war auch richtig.
> Ich würde halt trotzdem eine lange Regenhose nehmen und bei Bedarf hochkrempeln (auch wenn es bescheiden aussieht), .... .



Ein Alpencross ist keine Modeschau. Wenn man abends dann in Flip Flops(+Socken)  Schlabberhose und Finisher-Shirt zum essen geht, gibts beim Style-Faktor sicher auch nicht die Höchstpunktzahl .. 
Nachteil beim Hochkrempeln ist bei starkregen, dass die Krempe mit Wasser volläuft und ab und zu "geleert" werden muss


----------



## Hermann2107 (19. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Hab mich halt mittlerweile von meinen Mitfahrern überzeugen lassen. Die Scree haben aber ein sehr angenehmes Klima. Natürlich haben wir noch keinen Sommer. Ich werde voher noch ausreichend damit testen. Und dann nach dem ersten AlpX entscheiden, ob es Sinn macht.
> Ich habe glücklicherweise nicht viel mit Fußschweiß zu kämpfen.



Hallo Hulster,
ich muss den Thread mal wieder aktivieren...
Wie bist du denn mit dem Scree zurecht gekommen? Dein Ersteindruck schien ja gut zu sein. Hat sich das bei Dir und Deinen Kollegen bestätigt?
Mich interessieren insbesondere folgende Punkte:
1. Fußklima im Sommer/Hochsommer --> angenehm zu tragen oder total durchgeschwitzt?
2. Laufeigenschaften bei Tragepassagen?
3. Wasserdicht wie vom Hersteller versprochen?
4. Wenn ich die Meinungen richtig verstanden habe, sollte man zwischen einer und zwei Größen größer als normal bestellen. Ist das auch Eure Erfahrung?
5. Sonst noch was?
Natürlich bin ich auch an Meinungen Anderer interessiert.

Als Alternative sehe ich noch die Mavic Crossmax und Alpine XL, beide nicht wasserdicht (fraglich ob wenigstens Wasserabweisend).
Möchte den Schuh gern für kurze Fahrten und Tagesausflüge von Frühjahr bis Herbst zu Hause als auch für einen Alpencross Ende August benutzen.
Danke schon einmal vorab.
Hermann

PS: Mir fehlt irgendwie die Phantasie für die Gefrierbeutel... wie funktioniert das genau?


----------



## hulster (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Hermann,

sorry hatte hier kein Update mehr reingeschrieben. Hab mich nur noch im Thread

"geeignete Schuhe für alpine Tragetouren"

umgetrieben. Bin doch bei Flats geblieben. Von daher kann ich zu den Laufeigenschaften wenig sagen.
Ich bin auf dem AlpX den 5.10 Guide Tennis gefahren. Auch ein halbhoher Schuh mit Knöchelschutz. Mit Imprägnierung ausreichender Nässeschutz, außer bei Dauerregen. Dann einfach Überschuhe.


----------



## Hermann2107 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke dir trotzdem für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde bei meinen clickies bleiben. 
Wie waren denn Deine “Überzeuger" zufrieden oder sind die dann auch flat unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Hermann2107 schrieb:


> Danke dir trotzdem für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde bei meinen clickies bleiben.
> Wie waren denn Deine “Überzeuger" zufrieden oder sind die dann auch flat unterwegs gewesen?



Die fahren schon ewige Zeiten Clickies und sind daher auch dabei geblieben. Ich kam eigentlich vom RR und bin auch zunächst Clickies gefahren. Da ich aber erst spät mit MTB angefangen habe und ich mich relativ schnell gesteigert habe, bin ich auf Flats umgestiegen, da die Clickies hier eher hinderlich waren.
Zudem helfen Flats nen sauberen Stil zu erlernen, da das Rad nicht einfach an den Füßen hängen bleibt.
Zurück zu den Schuhen. Einer fährt die Shimano, nen anderen Northwave. Ich bin die Mavic einige Wochen gefahren und war soweit zufrieden. Nur Laufeigenschaften konnte ich halt nicht testen. Wenn man Knöchelschutz, Clickies und wasserdicht möchte, sind diese 3 die Alternativen.
ICH würde es nicht von Meinungen abhängig machen, sondern von der Passform. Also anprobieren. Sonst werden sich die 3 nicht soviel tun.
Und ja - immer lieber die grössere Variante nehmen. Füße schwellen an, du bleibst flexibel bei den Socken und möchtest sie vielleicht auch mit richtig Dicken Socken als Winterschuh nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermann2107 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke dir. Bei der Passform hast du natürlich Recht, Füße sind einfach sehr unterschiedlich. Ich werde mal die Varianten probieren und mir eine eigene Meinung bilden. 
Allerdings wüsste ich schon gern, ob mir in den Gore tex Schuhen die Füße bei 30°C Außentemp verkochen oder nicht. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand anders da ja weiterhelfen?
Gruß Hermann


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Hermann2107 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir jemand anders da ja weiterhelfen?
> Gruß Hermann



Nicht pauschal - weil das ist auch eine Frage deiner Füße und deiner Empfindlichkeit.
Der Mavic ist aber der luftigste von den 3en, danach Northwaver und dann Shimano


----------



## dasLasso (21. Januar 2016)

Ich habe selbst in den Sh Mt 91 mit zwei Socken nach 30 min kalte, nach 60 eingefrorene Fuesse. Klickis und draussen -3 bis 0 Grad C. 
Probiere jetzt mal den Tipp mit der Alufolie ueber der Vorderfuss aus. Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert kaufe ich beheizbare Socken....  eiskalte Fuesse sind grausam.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Januar 2016)

Klickies heißt, du hast Metallcleats an der Sohle. --> Kältebrücke. Entweder Isosohle unter die eigentliche Innensohle oder Cleats ab und mit Plattformpedalen fahren. Alufolie auf dem Vordefuß bringt dir wahrscheinlich wenig.


----------



## dasLasso (21. Januar 2016)

Kaelteschutzsohle habe ich hier. Kommt gleich rein. Danke.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Januar 2016)

Als ich mit den MT91 noch mit Cleats gefahren bin, hat das recht gut geholfen. War ne einfache Schaumstoffstohle mit Alubeschichtung ausm Supermarkt.


----------



## dasLasso (22. Januar 2016)

Besser jetzt aber keine echte Loesung. Meine Zehen werden eiskalt. Kommt von aussen, nicht nur ueber Cleats. Problem!


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2016)

Sind die zwei Paar Socken vielleicht zu viel, so dass es dir die Adern abdrückt?


----------



## burki111 (22. Januar 2016)

Die Shimano sind eben keine Winterschuhe (kann mit den MT 91 dafür auch im Hochsommer ohne groß zu schwitzen fahren, obwohl ich dann schon eher meine leichten Giro-Race-Schühchen hernehme) und die Cleats sind hier nicht das Problem, sondern wirklich der Zehenbereich.
Ordentliche Überschuhe (Obdacht: Einige Nummern größer bestellen, da die MT 91 sehr voluminös) helfen da wesentlich mehr, als den Schuh mit Socken vollzustopfen.
Ansonsten fahre ich ab etwa unter 5 °C eben mit richtigen Winterschuhen von Northwave...


----------



## dasLasso (22. Januar 2016)

Hi. Ja, zu fest binden ist bei mir sofort problematisch. 
Und es ist kein winterschuh, Zustimmung. Ich Bau ggf um auf baerentatze und winterwanderschuh. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (24. Januar 2016)

Stage II Einlegesohle mit extra Alufolie darueber Shimanosohle. Nun mit Neonhalbueberschuh. 
Still Klicker. 

Mal testen...


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Januar 2016)

Packe am Besten Überschuhe ein. Denke, das ist am einfachsten...


----------



## mu85 (7. Februar 2016)

Hey! Suche auch nach einem neuen Schuh. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Mavic Crossmax XL Pro H2O?


----------

